

Translating crowdsourcing into crowdfunding - a VC alternative - mhil
http://www.transcapitalist.com/transcapitalist/2009/8/14/taking-crowdsourcing-to-the-next-level-at-trampoline.html

======
AmericanOP
What are the regulatory obstacles for a Kiva for tech start-ups? I'm guessing
they're SEC relics from pre-internet scams or have to do with being publicly
traded.

